# Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vista



## Third Eye (Apr 27, 2007)

*Kaspersky Lab has announced the availability of public beta releases of its seventh-generation security products, Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 designed       
 especially for Windows Vista. According to Kaspersky Lab, the new products are the natural evolution of Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0, made available in the spring of 2006.

Both Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 deliver full support for Windows Vista, and the products are compatible with the 32-bit and 64-bit editions of the platform. In fact, Kaspersky has emphasized the fact that version 7.0 of its security products will integrate seamlessly with Windows Vista. The new graphical user interface of Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 is a firm proof of Windows Vista design implementation. 

“Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 offer all the advantages of the version 6.0 products, while new cutting-edge technologies enhance performance still further. The new products also feature an even more user-friendly interface. One of the main improvements included in the seventh-generation products is a powerful heuristic analyzer that, with the help of the existing proactive defense module, detects and removes unknown malicious programs based on their behavior. This means that version 7.0 home user products, which also include the traditional signature-based detection of threats, provide three-fold protection from all types of known and unknown malicious programs. This multi-tier protection system is unique and affords the home user unrivalled protection,” revealed Kaspersky.

On top of additional functionality and enhanced security, the Russian security company has also introduced a new heuristic analyzer into KAV and KIS versions 7.0, but Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 also delivers a Parental Control module to complement the parental controls in Windows Vista along with a Privacy Control module. 

The Parental Control module features a linguistic analyzer and blacklist capabilities to filter the Internet content for children, and the Privacy Control module is designed as an extra protection barrier for confidential data. 

Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal 7.0.0.55 Beta was tested by Softpedia as being 100% Clean and is available for download here. 

Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0.0.55 Beta was tested by Softpedia as being 100% Clean and is available for download here.*


----------



## anandk (Apr 27, 2007)

will look forward to installing the final kis7


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 27, 2007)

Good info tech_mastermind. At last Kaspersky has done it for Vista.


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks, was waiting for this. Still have to wait till its final release though!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> *Tech Genius*



Whtz that??


----------



## anandk (Apr 27, 2007)

chngd his username


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 27, 2007)

Good info tech genius


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Whtz that??



Call me *Tech Genius*


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 27, 2007)

Oops! I haven't noticed it while posting my reply! 
Did you change the ID after my post or I was in illusion?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Did you change the ID after my post?



Nope


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for saving me 4 key strokes!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 27, 2007)

hmmmm 

@Tech Genius 

where's your Partner in Crime ???  (vimal)


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hmmmm
> 
> @Tech Genius
> 
> where's your Partner in Crime ???  (vimal)



He is in Jaipur


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 27, 2007)

so we can trust you this time for SURE???


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> so we can trust you this time for SURE???



This is  a official news from SOFTPEDIA


----------



## paragkalra (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*

Is it free.........


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				paragkalra said:
			
		

> Is it free.........



Trial


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> This is  a official news from SOFTPEDIA


 i know, i'm just kiddin

there was a similar thread "masterminded"  by ex mastermind & Happy dude


----------



## casanova (Apr 27, 2007)

Good news, will wait for the complete version


----------



## rajasekharan (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks for the news bro...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*

Warning : From my own experience this beta version slows down Windows Vista a lot.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2007)

I really like Kaproskopee (that's what we call KIS in our town)... catches those viruses very well.


----------



## anandk (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Warning : From my own experience this beta version slows down Windows Vista a lot.



thats an imp input. thanx. kis6 is just too light on my vista !


----------



## comrade (Apr 28, 2007)

problem in using kis is the updates...unless u get la icensed copy ur key gets blacklisted easily everytime u run update with a new key.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				comrade said:
			
		

> problem in using kis is the updates...unless u get la icensed copy ur key gets blacklisted easily everytime u run update with a new key.



talkin abt a pirated one


----------



## comrade (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> talkin abt a pirated one


cmon we all here are pirates of the carribean....how can one afford to pay the cost of os for an antivirus


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				comrade said:
			
		

> cmon we all here are pirates of the carribean....how can one afford to pay the cost of os for an antivirus



There are Free options too


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, there are free options as well.


----------



## Akshay (Oct 22, 2007)

Wud wait for final ver... KIS 6 hogged my mem. so had to switch to nod. If KIS 7 doesnt hog mem. much, will shift bak to KIS


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Download Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 for Win Vis*



			
				Akshay said:
			
		

> Wud wait for final ver... KIS 6 hogged my mem. so had to switch to nod. If KIS 7 doesnt hog mem. much, will shift bak to KIS



Thank you for opening 6 months old thread.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 22, 2007)

Heheh... the thread is so old that I can't see myself posting what I did...


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071022014742.jpg


KAV 7 mem consumption is jus about 10-20MB.

at worst of times (scanning+browsing @ same time) its 40MB


----------

